# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NAC Μr & Ms Hellas 2014 (18  Μαϊου - Aμφιθέατρο Δαϊς,Αθήνα)

## Polyneikos

Το Mr & Ms Hellas της NAC θα πραγματοποιηθεί τον Μαϊο  στην Αθήνα -και συγκεκριμενα στο Αμφιθεατρο Δαϊς- τον χώρο που πραγματοποιήθηκε και το Κύπελλο 2013 ,τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο.
Οι πιο πιθανές ημερομηνίες είναι στις *3 ή στις 11 Μαϊου.*
Σύντομα θα εχουμε την τελική ημερομηνία καθώς περισσότερες πληροφορίες, από το προεδρείο της NAC Hellas.

*Καταληκτική ημερομηνία, Κυριακή, 18 Μαϊου

**Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ

*

----------


## NAC Hellas

Πραγματικα ετσι ειναι.Αναμενουμε επιβεβαιωση για τον αν θα μας παραχωρηθει ο χωρος στις 4 η στις 11 Μαιου.
Θελαμε να διεξαχθει ο διαγωνισμος εκει γιατι ο χωρος με τη εξαιρεση το θεμα του φωτισμου  (το προβλημα αυτο εχει τωρα λυθει),ειναι υπεροχος.
Ειναι ανετος,πολυτελεστατος και διαθετει επαρκη χωρο για αποδυτηρια καθως και πολλες θεσεις με δωρεαν παρκινγκ.
Ετσι θα μπορεσουμε να τιμησουμε τους συμμετεχοντες αθλητες οι οποιοι αναμενονται να συμμετασχουν.
Αναμενουμε πολλες και σημαντικες συμμετοχες οπως του Ριαντ,Καβγα κ.α στο bodybuilding και των Θοδωριτση,Κολυβα κ.α στο Athletic.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## vasilisgal

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ Κ.ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕ Ο ΧΩΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΧΩΡΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟΝ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟ,ΗΤΑΝ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟΣ.
ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΜΙΚΡΟΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟ,ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΑΝΑΦΕΡΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ,
ΠΟΥ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΕΙ.
ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΙΟ Ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΙΣΟΥ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΙΟΣ!
ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ,ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΕΣ,
ΝΑ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΝΟΥΝ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΓΗΠΕΔΑ Η ΕΚΘΕΣΙΑΚΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΑ,ΜΕ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΠΟΔΥΤΗΡΙΩΝ,
ΤΡΙΤΟΚΟΣΜΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΩΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΜΗΔΕΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ.

***Γραφουμε με μικρούς χαρακτήρες, είναι κανονας του φόρουμ.Mods Team ***

----------


## NAC Hellas

H ημερομηνια οριστικοποιηθηκε για την Κυριακη 4 Μαιου.

 Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS.
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο χωρος που θα διεξαχθεί τo Mr & Ms Ηellas,ειναι το *αμφιθέατρο στο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Δαϊς,* στον Παράδεισο Αμαρουσίου

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματι πολυ ωραιος χωρος ,οπου κ να κατσεις βλεπεις!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικά ο χώρος προδιαθέτει για τετοιες εκδηλώσεις έχει τέλεια οπτική αλλα και άνεση και πολυτέλεια , ιδανικός χώρος για το άθλημά μας  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NAC Hellas

> H ημερομηνια οριστικοποιηθηκε για την Κυριακη 4 Μαιου.
> 
>  Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS.
>  O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.


 Πρεπει να αναφερθει οτι ο διαγωνισμος αυτος ειναι προκριματικος για το Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα της NAC που θα διεξαχθει στο Καστιλλον της Ισπανιας στις 31 Μαιου.
 Η διοργανωση του Παγκοσμιου αναμενεται να ειναι καταπληκτικη,με διαμονη των αθλητων σε ξενοδοχεια 5 αστερων και διεξαγωγη του σε ολοκαινουργιο εντυπωσιακο αμφιθεατρο.            
 Στοχος μας ειναι να συμμετασχουμε και σε αυτο με μεγαλη Ελληνικη αποστολη.

 Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανακοινώθηκε και το *Παγκοσμιο της ΝΑC*, στο Castellon της Ισπανίας, το τριήμερο 30-31 Μαϊου και 1η Ιουνίου.
Οι αθλητές που θα συμμετάσχουν στο Mr Hellas,θα πάρουν πρόκριση για την Ισπανία.

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Ανακοινώθηκε και το *Παγκοσμιο της ΝΑC*, στο Castellon της Ισπανίας, το τριήμερο 30-31 Μαϊου και 1η Ιουνίου.
> Οι αθλητές που θα συμμετάσχουν στο Mr Hellas,θα πάρουν πρόκριση για την Ισπανία.


 Για λεπτομερειες σχετικα με την διοργανωση του Παγκοσμιου Πρωταθληματος μας, και η οποια απο οτι φαινεται  θα ειναι πολυ εντυπωσιακη,  μπορειτε να ενημερωθειτε απο το φορουμ στο κεφαλαιο `διεθνεις αγωνες`.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## RAMBO

Πολυ ωραια η αιθουσα,πιστευω και ο φωτισμος να ειναι οπως πρεπει και ο αγωνες προβλεπεται αψογος  :03. Clap:

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Πολυ ωραια η αιθουσα,πιστευω και ο φωτισμος να ειναι οπως πρεπει και ο αγωνες προβλεπεται αψογος


 Εχουμε προβλεψει να γινουν αλλαγες στον φωτισμο εν σχεσει με τον προηγουμενο αγωνα,οποτε ολα θα πρεπει να πανε πολυ καλα.
 Ελπιζουμε να εχουμε και μεγαλη προσελευση αθλητων και φιλαθλου κοινου κατι που θα ειναι μια επιβραβευση των προσπαθειων μας.

 Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

> H ημερομηνια οριστικοποιηθηκε για την Κυριακη 4 Μαιου.
> 
>  Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS.
>  O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.


*Η ημερομηνία του αγώνα της NAC μεταφέρεται για την Κυριακή ,18 Μαϊου.*

----------


## NAC Hellas

H MAXIMUSCLE,την οποια ευχαριστουμε θερμα, θα ειναι για αλλη μια φορα μεγας χορηγος διαγωνισμων μας.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Ζητουμε συγνωμη απ`ολους για την αλλαγη ημερομηνιας του διαγωνισμου γιατι γνωριζουμε οτι σιγουρα καποιοι ειχαν κανει ηδη πλανα για την ημερομηνια αυτη.
  Λογω του οτι ηταν  ο διαγωνισμος πολυ νωρις στο προγραμμα των αγωνων (ειμαστε οι πρωτοι αν δεν κανω λαθος που ανακοινωσαμε την ημερομηνια χωρις να ξερουμε οτι οι αλλες Ομοσπονδιες θα ορισουν ημερομηνιες προς το τελος της σαιζον) και αυτος θα ηταν λογος να μην προσελθουν καποιοι αθλητες,αποφασισαμε να μεταφερουμε την ημερομηνια για τις 18 Μαιου. 

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όταν κάτι γίνετε για καλύτερα πάντα είναι καλοδεχούμενο , όταν δηλώνετε και έγκαιρα , αυτο είναι καλό για τούς αθλητές στον προγραμματισμό τους  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## panos dimako

Πρώτη φορα θα πα παρω μέρος σε αγώνα της NAC φέτος εύχομαι να πάνε ολα καλά! !

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Πρώτη φορα θα πα παρω μέρος σε αγώνα της NAC φέτος εύχομαι να πάνε ολα καλά! !


 Σου ευχομαστε ολοψυχα καλη επιτυχια.
 Σε παρακαλουμε και εσενα καθως και ολους τους αθλητες που θα διαγωνιστουν να μην διστασουν να επικοινωνησουν μαζι μας για τυχον διευκρινισεις οσον αφορα τις κατηγοριες.
 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.

----------


## vasilisgal

> Σου ευχομαστε ολοψυχα καλη επιτυχια.
>  Σε παρακαλουμε και εσενα καθως και ολους τους αθλητες που θα διαγωνιστουν να μην διστασουν να επικοινωνησουν μαζι μας για τυχον διευκρινισεις οσον αφορα τις κατηγοριες.
>  Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.


 Πολυ ευγενικο απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS να προσπαθει να ενημερωσει τους αθλητες οσο καλυτερα μπορει.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Καθως τα εξοδα για την εκμισθωση του χωρου θα ειναι ευγενικη χορηγια του Δημου Αμαρουσιου,το Προδρειο μας δεσμευεται να διαθεσει ολα τα εσοδα του αγωνα ωστε να μπορεσουν οσο το δυνατον περισσοτεροι αθλητες να συμμετασχουν στο προσεχες Παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα.
 Ελπιζουμε οτι και το αγωνιστικο κοινο θα εκτιμησει τις προσπαθειες μας και θα μας στηριξει με τη αθροα του προσελευση στο ΝΑC Mr.&Ms.Hellas.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## charchar

Πολλά πολλά μπράβο! Αυτές οι ενέργειές αποδεικνύουν το ενδιαφέρον για τους αθλητές!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τέτοιες ενέργειες που στοχεύουν πρός το συμφέρον των αθλητών βοηθάν και στην ανάδειξη του αθλήματος γενικότερα και μακάρι  να υπάρχουν και όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες χορηγίες και απο χορηγούς εκτός χώρου μας ώστε να υπάρχει οικονομική δυνατότητα για ακόμη περισσότερες παροχές και ευκολύνσεις για τούς αθλητες , αλλα αυτα χωρίς την προσπάθεια των διοργανωτών δεν έρχονται απο μόνες τους και πολλα μπράβο στον πρόεδρο Σοφοκλη Τέηλορ για τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## vasilisgal

Η αφισα του αγωνα ειναι πολυ ωραια οπως και της IBFA,γιατι αυτες οι αφισες δεν φαινονται να προβαλλουν καποιους συγκεκριμενους αθλητες,αλλα το αθλημα και τον αγωνα.

----------


## panos dimako

4 εβδομάδες πριν

----------


## Polyneikos

Η πανέμορφη αίθουσα του ΔΑΪΣ που θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Μr Hellas της ΝΑC, σε μόλις 10 ημέρες από τώρα !






*
ο χαρτης !!*

----------


## vasilisgal

> 4 εβδομάδες πριν


 Μπραβο,πολυ καλος.Αθλετικ η Μποντυ αθλετικ βγαινεις?

----------


## panos dimako

> Μπραβο,πολυ καλος.Αθλετικ η Μποντυ αθλετικ βγαινεις?


Athletic + 40 μάλλον

----------


## panos dimako

8 μέρες πριν τον αγώνα

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχία στον αγώνα της NAC που πλησιάζει καθώς και τους ανθρώπους που τρέχουν την διοργάνωση.
Το  :bodybuilding.gr:  θα είναι εκεί την Κυριακή!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## panos dimako

παμε να χαρουμε τον αγωνα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> παμε να χαρουμε τον αγωνα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Έτσι... αυτό είναι το νόημα  :03. Clap:

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Έτσι... αυτό είναι το νόημα


 Και εμεις επειδη συμφωνουμε μαζι σου σε συνεργασια με τα BODYBUILDING CLUB ,κανονισαμε να ειναι παροντες ολη η αθλητικη ομαδα τους δηλαδη,Αττιλακος,Σιδηροπουλος,Ρετσινας και Τριουλιδης γεγονος που μας τιμα ιδιαιτερα.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Αυτη θα αποτελειται απο τους
Μπαμπη Σαρακινη (Head Judge)
Μαρεκ Κοτυλακ
Στρατος Αργυρακης
Γιαννης Διακογιαννης
Τουλα Νομικου

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.

----------


## NASSER

Πραγματικά αξιόλογη κριτική επιτροπή! 
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους που θα λάβουν μέρος σαυτη τη διοργάνωση!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ριχνουμε την Δημοτικη  ψηφο μας :01. Wink:  κ μετα οποιος μπορεσει ειναι ευκαιρια να απολαυσει τον πρωτο αγωνα της σεζον εντος Αττικης.
Καλη επιτυχια στην διοργανωση κ σε ολους τους αθλητες. Παντως η επιτροπη ειναι εγγυηση!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή επιτυχία να γίνει ένας ωραίος αγώνας που θα τον ευχαριστηθούν όλοι και να μείνουν οι καλύτερες εντυπώσεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## panos dimako

καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους αθλητες που θα λαβουμε μερος......ελπιζω να γινει ενας μεγαλος αγωνας και ο κοσμος που θα ερθει να φυγει ευχαριστημενος!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ραντεβού στο Δαϊς αύριο , εμείς θα είμαστε εκεί με τον Χρήστο και τον Τόλη για την κάλυψη του event , περιμένουμε και αλλα παιδιά να τα πούμε απο κοντα !





> Η πανέμορφη αίθουσα του ΔΑΪΣ που θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Μr Hellas της ΝΑC, σε μόλις 10 ημέρες από τώρα !
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82850
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82849
> 
> *
> ο χαρτης !!*
> ...





> Καλη επιτυχία στον αγώνα της NAC που πλησιάζει καθώς και τους ανθρώπους που τρέχουν την διοργάνωση.
> Το  θα είναι εκεί την Κυριακή!

----------


## Tolis 1989

Λίγες ώρες έμειναν ακόμη!
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αθλητές αύριο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*H ΜΑΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΤΊΤΛΟΥ ΤΟΥ NAC HELLAS !

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*
NΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑC MR HELLAS 2014, O NIKOΣ ΚΑΒΓΑΣ !!



*

*
Με τον προπονητή του, Μάρεκ Κότυλακ*

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Μπ

Μπραβο σε ολους τους αθλητες που πηραν μερος... polyneikos οπως παντα αστερι με τις φωτο του  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πλήρες φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ του *ΜR-MS Hellas της ΝΑC*, στα *ΜULTIMEDIA -GALLERIES* του Bodybuilding.gr ! Enjoy !

Στο παρόν τόπικ, θα παρουσιάζουμε τις κατηγορίες ενδεικτικά, με κάποια σχόλια.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Γενικα θεωρω ηταν ενας επιτυχημενος αγωνας με σωστη ροη ,μεγαλη προσελευση του κοσμου, καλο επιπεδο αθλητων με 5-6 να ξεχωριζουν και με δικαια αποτελεσματα χωρις να ακουστουν παραπονα.
Επισης στην κατηγορια αρχαριων που ηταν κ η πολυπληθεστερη δοθηκε η ευκαιρια σε νεους αθλητες να διαγωνιστουν χωρις το ανχος να πεσουν σε τπτ θηρια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενας πολύ καλός αγώνας , το *ΜR-Ms Hellas της ΝΑC* , με *52 αθλητές* , μεγάλη προσέλευση κόσμου (χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι υπηρχαν όρθιοι ή ατομα που καθόντουσαν στους διαδρόμους ) πραγματοποιήθηκε χθές από την NAC Hellas, για 2η φορά σε αυτόν τον χώρο , στο Αμφιθέατρο Δαϊς.
Ο χώρος είναι ιδανικός για να παρακολουθήσει καποιος (αμφιθεατρικός) , με καλή εξαέρωση, αποδυτήρια για τους αθλητές μεγάλα και γενικά προσφέρεται για διοργανώσεις. 
Ο φωτισμός είχε βελτιωθεί απο την προηγούμενη φορά, αλλά θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να είναι πιο δυνατός και κοινός σε όλα τα σημεία της σκηνής.Νομίζω οτι ο Σοφοκλής Ταίλορ και το υπόλοιπο προεδρείο την επόμενη φορά θα το τελειοποιήσουν καθώς το έχουν εντοπίσει.
Η κριτική επιτροπή, αποτελούταν από εμπειρους πρωταθλητές , ιδιαίτερα σεβαστούς στο αγωνιστικο bodybuilding Λόγω διακρίσεων και παραστάσεων,ο *Γιάννης Διακογιάννης*, ο *Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης*, ο *Μαρεκ Κότυλακ*, ο *Στρατος Αργυράκης* και η *Τούλα Νομικού.*Ο Μαρεκ Κότυλακ ήταν ο Head Judge.
Aυτό που διέκρινα , από την αρχή του αγώνα, είναι ότι υπήρχε ιδιαίτερος παλμός, ενθουσιασμός από τους θεατές και ζεστό χειροκρότημα,γεγονός που ενθάρρυνε τους αθλητές να δώσουν τον καλύτερό τους ευατό .
Στην συνέχεια θα κάνουμε μια ανασκόπηση του αγώνα , μιας και όλες οι φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν ήδη στο *Gallery* του αγώνα, αλλά κρίνουμε απαραίτητο να υπάρχει και σχολιασμός, εντυπώσεις, κάτι που ολοκληρώνει το στίγμα του αγώνα , για όσους δεν κατάφεραν να παρευρεθούν.
Προσωπικά να ευχαριστήσω τον *Χρήστο (1961)* και τον* Τόλη,* που έχουν καθιερωθεί ως το μόνιμο team κάλυψης αγώνων , του Bodybuilding.gr!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Ms Shape*, η *Σοφία Μπαλαμπάνη (νο 32),* επικράτησε ,εχωντας κάνει πολύ καλη προετοιμασία και εμφανείς βελτιώσεις από τον τελευταίο της αγώνα, τον Δεκέμβριο (Ben Weider Diamond Cup)
Με το *νο23 η Eλενα Αναστασοπούλου*, κέρδισε το χειροκρότημα με τα φυσικά της χαρίσμασματα, καθώς έχει ξεκινήσει πρόσφατα.
Με το 9 ,η αθλήτρια που δεν εχω συγκρατήσει το όνομά της, ηταν η πρώτη της φορά και πιθανόν δεν γνωρίζει τις απαιτήσεις ενός αγώνας σωματικής διάπλασης, σιγουρα όμως μπορεί να βλελτιωθεί στο μέλλον.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ενας πολύ καλός αγώνας , το *ΜR-Ms Hellas της ΝΑC* , με *52 αθλητές* , μεγάλη προσέλευση κόσμου (χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι υπηρχαν όρθιοι ή ατομα που καθόντουσαν στους διαδρόμους ) πραγματοποιήθηκε χθές από την NAC Hellas, για 2η φορά σε αυτόν τον χώρο , στο Αμφιθέατρο Δαϊς.
> Ο χώρος είναι ιδανικός για να παρακολουθήσει καποιος (αμφιθεατρικός) , με καλή εξαέρωση, αποδυτήρια για τους αθλητές μεγάλα και γενικά προσφέρεται για διοργανώσεις. 
> Ο φωτισμός είχε βελτιωθεί απο την προηγούμενη φορά, αλλά θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να είναι πιο δυνατός και κοινός σε όλα τα σημεία της σκηνής.Νομίζω οτι ο Σοφοκλής Ταίλορ και το υπόλοιπο προεδρείο την επόμενη φορά θα το τελειοποιήσουν καθώς το έχουν εντοπίσει.
> Η κριτική επιτροπή, αποτελούταν από εμπειρους πρωταθλητές , ιδιαίτερα σεβαστούς στο αγωνιστικο bodybuilding Λόγω διακρίσεων και παραστάσεων,ο *Γιάννης Διακογιάννης*, ο *Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης*, ο *Μαρεκ Κότυλακ*, ο *Στρατος Αργυράκης* και η *Τούλα Νομικού.*Ο Μαρεκ Κότυλακ ήταν ο Head Judge.
> Aυτό που διέκρινα , από την αρχή του αγώνα, είναι ότι υπήρχε ιδιαίτερος παλμός, ενθουσιασμός από τους θεατές και ζεστό χειροκρότημα,γεγονός που ενθάρρυνε τους αθλητές να δώσουν τον καλύτερό τους ευατό .Στην συνέχεια θα κάνουμε μια ανασκόπηση του αγώνα , μιας και όλες οι φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν ήδη στο *Gallery* του αγώνα, αλλά κρίνουμε απαραίτητο να υπάρχει και σχολιασμός, εντυπώσεις, κάτι που ολοκληρώνει το στίγμα του αγώνα , για όσους δεν κατάφεραν να παρευρεθούν.Προσωπικά να ευχαριστήσω τον *Χρήστο (1961)* και τον* Τόλη,* που έχουν καθιερωθεί ως το μόνιμο team κάλυψης αγώνων , του Bodybuilding.gr!


Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα από την ΝΑC. Θυμάμαι ότι στο περσυνό τους αγώνα η τελική εντύπωση δεν ήταν καλή, ωστόσο όπως φαίνεται γίνεται πολύ καλή προσπάθεια και οι αγώνες τους βελτιώνονται όλο και περισσότερο.

Πολλά γνώριμα πόρσωπα τόσο πάνω στη σκηνή όσο και κάτω από αυτή. Κώστα αυχαριστούμε για τις πρώτες φώτος και αναμένουμε αναλυτικά τις κατηγορίες και τον σχολιασμό.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μs Fitness*

Mια συμμετοχή ,της *Ολγας Ντόλτα* 









*Μs Figure* 

Μια συμμετοχή ,τςη 18χρονης *Αννίτας Νικολοπούλου


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην *Μις Shape* 3 πολυ ομορφες παρουσιες.
Με το *Νο 32 η Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη* πιο πληρης σε ολα τα σημεια πηρε την 1η θεση.
Με το *Νο 23 η Μαρια Ελενα Αναστασοπουλου* πολυ καλη κ αυτη με ωραιους κοιλιακους κ ομορφο χαμογελο :01. Wink:  στην 2η θεση.
Και με το *Νο 9 η Ειρηνη Παπαγεωργιου* στην αρχη της προσπαθειας της ακομη αλλα με σωματικα προσοντα σαν βαση για πολυ καλη πορεια αν συνεχισει.

Στην* Μις fitness* k στην *Μις figure*  απο μια μονο συμετοχη ,η *Ντοκα Ολγα* και η *Αννιτα Νικολοπουλου* αλλα στην κυριολεξια κουκλιτσες και οι δυο ,με την 2η ελαφρα πιο μυωδη γιαυτο κ ηταν οριακα κ σε διαφορετικες κατηγοριες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρήστο εσύ κράταγες σημειώσεις, ηρθες καλά προετοιμασμένος, προβλέπω αναλυτικο ρεπορτάζ  :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chro

Οι αγώνες είχαν πολύ μεγάλη επιτυχία. Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές αλλά κυρίως σε όλους τους αθλητές για τη σκληρή δουλειά που κάνουν και που έδωσαν τον καλύτερό τους εαυτό. Ελπίζω όσοι αγωνιστούν στην Ισπανία, να μας φέρουν διακρίσεις. Η προσέλευση του κόσμου ήταν εντυπωσιακή παρά το "τσουχτερό" για την εποχή μας εισιτήριο, δίνοντας ένταση και φοβερό κλίμα στον αγώνα, σίγουρα θα το απόλαυσαν οι αθλητές. Μακάρι να λέμε κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα όπως είπαμε φέτος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Ms Body*, η *Φραντζέσκα Πλιάκα


*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι γυναικείες παρουσίες όμορφες και θηλυκές όπως πρέπει ώστε να αποτελούν πρότυπο για τις υπόλοιπες ενδιαφερόμενες στο άθλημά μας !
άσχετα με την κατάταξη στο γυναικείο ββ η φίτνες όπως και να το πούμε σωματική διάπλαση προσδιορίζει ,οι κοπέλες εντυπωσιαζουν και αρέσουν στο κοινό άσχετα με την θεση που θα πάρουν , γιατι η ομορφιά και καλαισθησία είναι συνώνυμο της γυναίκας 
ο Χρήστος βλέπω μας βάζει καλα στο κλίμα με τα σχόλιά του και είναι αρκετα περιγραφικός για μας που δεν παρεβρεθήκαμε :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

αναμένουμε ολοκληρωμένο φωτορεπορτάζ όλων των κατηγοριών  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Με το *Νο 21* η μοναδικη συμετοχη στην κατηγορια Μις body η* Φρατζεσκα Πλιακα*. 
 Φανερη η μεγαλη μυικοτητα της αλλα χωρις να εχει το τελικο φινιρισμα ,ισως να εχει το μυαλο της για τις  επομενες ημερομηνιες σε ευρωπαικους αγωνες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η επόμενη κατηγορία , ήταν η *Athletic Juniors*.
Σε αυτή την κατηγορία , το όριο ηλικίας είναι τα 23 και το όριο βάρους γενικά στην Athletic είναι +2 κιλά από το ύψος.
Ειχαμε την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητών.















Ο νικητής της κατηγορίας , *Νίκος Αναστασόπουλος*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στους *Athletic juniors* εγινε μια μικρη μαχη αναμεσα* στο Νο 28 Νικο Αναστασοπουλο* κ στο* Νο12 Κωστα Τσατινη* (γαλαζιο μαγιο) για την πρωτη θεση.   Τελικα ο *Ν. Αναστασοπουλος* επικρατησε με το καλυτερο σχημα του κ με τα φοβερα του ομορφα χερια (φερνανε κατι σε σχημα σε μικρογραφια του Shawn Rey) ,O N. Tσατινης ειχε καλυτερα ποδια αλλα δεν τα ''πατησε'' οσο επρεπε για να δειξει  το πλεονεκτημα του.
Ο τριτος της παρεας με το *Νο 19 Γιαννης Ατης* δεν μπορουσε να απειλεισει τους 2 πρωτους κ πηρε την 3η θεση. 
  Αυτο που εχει σημασια ομως ειναι οτι αγωνιστηκε με υπερμετρο ενθουσιασμο κ αυτοπεποιθηση ,ηταν βελτιωμενος απο περυσι ,κ το κυριοτερο αυτο το εκανε ενω υπηρετει την στρατιωτικη του θητεια.  Τωρα πως το κατορθωσε αυτο; Μονο αυτος το ξερει ,παντως μπραβο του!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην συνέχεια, ανέβηκαν στην σκηνή 2 κατηγορίες , η* Athletic I & Masters Athletic.


*
Στην *Masters Athletic* διαγωνίστηκε ο 44χρονος* Παναγιώτης Δημακόπουλος,* ο οποίος ήταν σε πολύ καλή φόρμα.








*Στην Athletic I (+1.75), επικράτησε ο Στάθης Θεοδωρίτσης (νο30)
*








Ο 3ος της κατηγορίας , *Βαγγέλης Συρίγος* 






*Ο 2ος , με το νο 38, Χρήστος Ρετέλας*






*Ο νικητής, Στάθης Θεοδωρίτσης*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην *athletic master* μια μονο συμετοχη,αλλα τη συμετοχη!
Ο *Παναγιωτης Δημακοπουλος με το Νο 43* κ σε φοβερη κατασταση. Πληρης παντου με ''ζωντανους'' μυς κ πολυ καλη ποιοτητα δερματος ,αλλωστε ειχαμε παρει ιδεα τι να περιμενουμε  απο φωτο του που εβαλε στο παρον θεμα.

Στην *athletic 1* τωρα με 5 συμετοχες.
Στη* 5η θεση με το Νο 22 ο Μαρκατος Χρηστος* με ωραια συμετρια κ ποζαρισμα ,θελει ομως ακομη μυικοτητα κ γραμμωση.
Στη* 4η θεση με το Νο 31 ο Κωστας Βουδινος* σαφως πιο προετοιμασμενος κ με ωραιο πλαγιο relax εκανε καλη εμφανιση.
Την *3η θεση πηρε ο Βαγγελης Συριγος με το Νο 13* ,με ωραιο μοντελιστικο σωμα χωρις υπερβολικη γραμμωση αλλα με ομορφη συμετρια ομορφο προσωπο κ ωραιο χρωμα ,εκανε μια ωραια παρουσια. Ιδιως πιστευω για τον γυναικειο πληθυσμο :01. Razz: 
Για την πρωτη θεση εδωσαν μαχη δυο ισαξιοι αθλητες ,με το *Νο 38 ο Χρηστος Ρεπελας* πολυ καλος κ σε μυικοτητα κ σε συμετρια κ ο *Σταθης Θεοδωριτσης με το Νο 30* χωρις να φτανει σε συμετρια τον Ρεπελα αλλα με καλες μαζες κ γραμμωση ''οσο παει'' ηταν αρκετο να παρει τελικα την 1η θεση με 2ο τον Χρ. Ρεπελα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η *Αthletic II* είχε την συμμετοχή 4 αθλητών

Το νο 40 και το νο 49, έπαιξαν για τις θέσεις 1-2, με το νο 40 να είναι ο νικητής 
(Με συγχωρείτε αλλά δεν έχω παραλαβει τα ονόματα ακομα , ότι θυμάμαι)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Athletic II*

Στην *4η θεση με το Νο 15 ο Βαγγελης Στεργιοπουλος* με καλα χερια ωμους ιδιως στις μυωδεις ποζες ,αλλα θελει δουλεια ακομη κ ιδιως στα ποδια.
*3ος ο Γιαννης Γριμης με το Νο 5* με αρκετους μυς επανω του κ ωραιο καλουπι ,δεν προφτασε ομως οπως σωστα ανεφερε κ ο εκφωνητης του αγωνα να πιασει την αγωνιστικη γραμμωση που χρειαζοταν για να διεκδικησει την 1η θεση.
Με το* Νο 40 ο Γιαννακος Γιαννακοπουλος* κ με το *Νο 49 ο Γιαννης Γιαννακοπουλος* (ελπιζω να μην εχω σημειωσει λαθος τα ονοματα ) πολυ καλοι κ οι δυο εδωσαν μια μαχη δυσκολη για εμενα.     Εκει που στην μια ποζα ηταν καλυτερος ο ενας ,στην επομενη ηταν ο αλλος ,κ στην επομενη ισαξιοι. 
  Με λιγα λογια δεν θα ηθελα να ημουν στη θεση της κριτικης επιτροπης.
Τελικα *1ος ο Γιαννακος με το Νο 40* κ *2ος ο Γιαννης με το Νο 49.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η επόμενη κατηγορία ήταν η* Body Athletic Super Masters*, με 2 αθλητές, τον *Ανδρέα* *Σοφουλάκη* και τον *Διονύση Θεολόγη*.















*Ανδρέας* *Σοφουλάκης* 






*Διονύσης Θεολόγης*






*Νικητής ο Σοφουλάκης 
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Παμε και στην κατηγορια των γερολυκων :01. Smile:  δλδ στην +50 ετων.
Οτι κ να πω για τους δυο αυτους αθλητες θα ειναι λιγο.    Ο* Διονυσης Θεολογης με το Νο 20* πολυ καλυτερος απο την περσινη του εμφανιση στον ιδιο αγωνα , με την ιδια ποσοτητα μυων αλλα περισσοτερο ''καθαρος'' σε γραμμωση κ ποιοτητα 
ιδιως τα ποδια του πολυ βελτιωμενα ,και να ξερετε σε αυτες τις ηλικιες τα ποδια γενικα ειναι πιο δυσκολοπροπονητα.
Ο αλλος βετερανος *Ανδρεας Σοφουλακης με το Νο 11* και με παρα πολλες συμετοχες πιστευω οτι ηταν σε μια απο τις καλυτερες φορμες του.
Με καλη μυικοτητα στις ποζες most maskular ψυλη μεση με ωραιους κοιλιακους ,πλαγιους, οδοντωτους κ ανεση στο ποζαρισμα σιγουρα θα εκανε πολλους εφηβους να ζηλεψουν.
Το κυριοτερο ομως ηταν οτι απολαμβανανε κ οι δυο τον αγωνα ''παιζοντας'' ποτε μεταξυ τους κ ποτε με το κοινο ,η χαρα ηταν εκδηλη στα προσωπα τους κ το κοινο τους καταχειροκροτησε.
Τελικα *1ος ο Σοφουλακης 2ος ο Θεολογης.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Athletic Junior

*


*

Body Athletic Master


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ενας μονο αθλητης τζουνιορ στην *Body athletic με το Νο 42* ο Χρηστος ......; ,με δυνατη κατασκευη εχει τα προσοντα να ανεβει ψυλα εαν συνεχισει.

Ενας κ στην κατηγορια Body athletic master με το* Νο 8 ο 42χρονος Σωκρατης Πετινης* , πραγματικα σκληρα δουλεμενος παντου .
Αφου σε καποιες ποζες η σωματοδομη του μου θυμισε τον πολυ παλιο πρωταθλητη θρυλο Γιαννη Κουκο.

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ ωραίος αγώνας, με καλές παρουσίες. Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα για το φωτογραφικό υλικό, και Χρήστο για τα αναλυτικά σχόλια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eδω ειχαμε την παρουσία 3 αθλητών στην *Body Αthletic I* και 2 αθλητών στην *Body Αthletic IΙ*, αλλά βγήκαν όλοι μαζί στην σκηνή

Στην Body Αthletic I, είχαμε την συμμετοχή του *Αντώνη Γιαννούλη* , με το *νο 48* -ειναι και μέλος του φόρουμ-, ο οποίος ειχε  πιασει καταπληκτική φόρμα , με πολυ καλά σημεία, λεπτή επιδερμίδα και ωραία παρουσίαση !
Συμμετέχει σε αγώνες 15 χρονια, πάντα βελτιωμένος. Μπράβο Αντώνη :03. Thumb up: 




*
Body Αthletic I*




*Body Αthletic II*

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής της *Body Athletic I* , o *Aντώνης Γιαννούλης*, της *Βοdy Athletic II*, o αθλητής με το νο 24 , *Παναγιώτης Καραμάνης*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body athletic 1* και 3 συμετοχες.
Αμεσως εδω ξεχωρισε ο συμφουριτης  *Αντωνης  Γιαννουλης με το Νο 48* ,δεν ηταν μονο η εξαιρετικη φορμα που επιασε για τους αγωνες αλλα φαινοτανε οτι ο Αντωνης μακροχρονια δεν ειχε αφησει τπτ στην τυχη.
Απο τις μεγαλες μυικες ομαδες μεχρι τις πιο μικρες ηταν ολες εκει με λεπτομερεια ,ζωντανια ,κ φρεσκαδα ,συν την υπεροχη κατανεμημενη σημμετρια του ,δεν δυσκολευτηκε να παρει την 1η θεση.
Στη* 2η θεση* ο διμετρος* Παλλας Ζωης* με το* Νο 4* μπορεσε να ''βαλει'' αρκετους κ ωραιους μυς στο πανηψυλο κορμι του.
Τον κατατασω κ αυτον στην κατηγορια μοντελων ιδανικο για διαφημισεις που θελουν να προβαλουν την ομορφη ανδρικη ρωμη .
Και στην *3η θεση* με το *Νο 44 ο Σπυρος Γεροντας* ,ωραια δουλεμενος κ αυτος ,ηθελε λιγο περισσοτερο γραμμωση ιδιως στα πολυ καλα του ποδια.

Στην *Body athletic II* εχουμε 2 συμετοχες με *1ο τον Καραμανη Παναγιωτη με το Νο 24* πολυ καλα προετοιμασμενο ,με πολυ καλους μηρους κ γαμπες ,πλατη ,οπισθιους δελτοειδης ,κ γενικα ολα τα σημεια του ηταν πολυ δυνατα.
Και στην *2η θεση ο Βασιλης Γαλαντης με το Νο 45* ,με αρκετα καλα ποδια κ αυτος αλλα γενικα φαινοταν καπως ''φλαταρισμενος'', αγωνιστηκε ομως ηρωικα παρα τις κραμπες που τον ταλαιπωρουσαν.  Με περισσοτερη εμφαση στην πλατη κ περισσοτερο γεμισμα στο καλο του στηθος την επομενη φορα σιγουρα θα ειναι καλυτερος.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

ευχαριστω παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια, τα εκτιμω πολυ...η αληθεια ειναι οτι η προσπαθεια μου δεν ηταν της τελευταιας στιγμης, αλλα εχει κρατησει πανω απο 6 μηνες τωρα και συνεχιζω..ευχαριστω και τα παιδια που συναγωνιστηκαν μαζι μου, γιατι ο ανταγωνισμος ειναι που κανει ακομα πιο ωραια την προσπαθεια..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι είναι Αντώνη φαίνετε ότι δεν είναι φόρμα τελευταίας στιγμής γιατι βγάζεις ενέργεια και ποιότητα στη σκηνή , καλό διαχωρισμό , σωστα φορτωμένοι οι μύς , τουλάχιστον έτσι δείχνουν , γιατι αυτο το νιώθει καλύτερα ο ίδιος ο  αθλητής και γράμωση χωρίς να δείχνεις άρρωστος απο αφυδάτωση και αυτο πιστεύω είναι το ιδανικό , ειδικα όταν έχεις και ολοκληρωμένο καλούπι χωρίς ελλείψεις  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up: 

καλή συνέχεια στούς στόχους σου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mikekan

Το παλικάρι με τη κοτσίδα τι ύψος έχει; Εντυπωσιακός!

Edit: τώρα το είδα Χρήστο, 2m!!!!

----------


## sAVAZz

αναστασοπουλος πολυ καλος και ποιοτικος!!! στα δικα μου ομως ματια πρεπει να προσεξει λιγο τα μεγαλα χερια του...ειδικα οι ωμοι αλλα και στο στη8ος χανονται μεσα σε αυτα....πρεπει να δωσει περισσοτερη προσοχη σε αυτα τα 2!!! δεν ξερω αν μονο σε μενα φαινεται αυτο!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Το παλικάρι με τη κοτσίδα τι ύψος έχει; Εντυπωσιακός!
> 
> Edit: τώρα το είδα Χρήστο, 2m!!!!


2,01 ειπαν κ παιζει κ μπασκετ ,σιγα μη δεν επαιζε! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NAC Hellas

Θελουμε να ευχαριστησουμε  τους αθλητες που μας τιμησαν με την συμμετοχη τους καθως και το το κοινο το οποιο ηταν πολυπληθες ,γεγονος που δειχνει οτι οι προσπαθειες μας εχουν εκτιμηθει.Δεσμευεομαστε οτι θα συνεχισουμε να βελτιωνομαστε.
 Επισης ανακοινωνουμε απο τωρα, οτι ο αγωνας Κυπελλου του Νοεμβριου θα προσπαθησουμε να διεξαχθει στην αιθουσα Μελινα Μερκουρη του σταδιου Ειρηνης και Φιλιας ,αιθουσα χωρητικοτητας ανω των χιλιων ατομων.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## just chris

αποφευγω να μπαινω κ να κρινω σε τετοια θεματα γιατι δεν το 'χω. αυτα τ'αφηνω στον χρησταρα1961 που ειναι κ γερολυκος του ειδους.αυτο που παρατηρησα κ θελω να αναφερω ειναι οτι το 48 ειναι προτυπο υγιους σωματος κ υποδειγμα fitness κορμιου.αυτα τα σωματα πρεπει να εχουν σαν στοχο καποιοι,ειναι πιο προσιτο κ ρεαλιστικο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> αναστασοπουλος πολυ καλος και ποιοτικος!!! στα δικα μου ομως ματια πρεπει να προσεξει λιγο τα μεγαλα χερια του...ειδικα οι ωμοι αλλα και στο στη8ος χανονται μεσα σε αυτα....πρεπει να δωσει περισσοτερη προσοχη σε αυτα τα 2!!! δεν ξερω αν μονο σε μενα φαινεται αυτο!


Σιγουρα τα χερια του ειναι μπροστα απο το στηθος του κ τους ωμους του ,τετοια φοβερα χερια ομως  δεν νομιζω να ειναι προβλημα  για κανεναν. :01. Wink: 



> αποφευγω να μπαινω κ να κρινω σε τετοια θεματα γιατι δεν το 'χω. αυτα τ'αφηνω στον χρησταρα1961 που ειναι κ γερολυκος του ειδους.αυτο που παρατηρησα κ θελω να αναφερω ειναι οτι το 48 ειναι προτυπο υγιους σωματος κ υποδειγμα fitness κορμιου.αυτα τα σωματα πρεπει να εχουν σαν στοχο καποιοι,ειναι πιο προσιτο κ ρεαλιστικο.


Σιγα ρε chris κ ποιος ειμαι εγω που θα κρινω τους αθλητες ,απλως μια περιγραφη κανω με τα δικα μου τα ματια , κ οποιος θελει καλο ειναι να λεει την γνωμη του οπως πολυ σωστα εκανες κ εσυ. :01. Wink:

----------


## NAC Hellas

Δυστυχως μεσα στα ευχαριστα υπαρχουν και τα δυσαρεστα.Ενω η κριτικη επιτροπη ηταν κατα γενικη ομολογια αμεροληπτη και αλαθητη.
 ειχαμε δυσμενη σχολια και ταχα μου οτι ειχαμε αδικιες.

Πρωτη και καλυτερη του Λατσο Αντρεικο ο οποιος δυσφημιζει την Ομοσπονδια για την οποια εγω εχω ξοδεψει χιλιαδες ευρω απο την τσεπη μου για να την κανω φερεγγυα ,γιατι πιστευει οτι αδικηθηκε.Ο αθλητης αυτος ο οποιος εχει γραψει ιστορια στα αθλημα (αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και καλος κριτης) εχει δυστυχως κακη κατασταση δερματος πια και αυτο βαμθολογειται αρνητικα απο τους κριτες.Λοιπον επειδη ο συγκεκριμενος αθλητης με προσεβαλλε ,με ολο τον σεβασμο που του εχω ,τον αποκλειω εφ`ορου ζωης απο την NAC.

 Δευτερον,ο αθλητης Βασιλης Γαλανης αποχωρησε απο την σκηνη σττην απονομη της κατηγοριας του γιατι πιστευε οτι ο αθλητης που αναδειχθηκε πρωτος (ο Καραμανος) ηταν υπερβαρος.Τον αθλητη αυτο τον ζυγισα εγω προσωπικα και ηταν +6 κιλα (καθαρα μεσα στα ορια της κατηγοριας Body Athletic που ειναι +7 ενω ο Γαλανης +5).Επειδη ο Γαλανης ειναι βαρυκοκκαλος φαινοταν 4-5 κιλα ελαφρυτερος.
Για αυτο ομως δεν ευθυνεται η Ομοσπονδια απλως ειναι ατυχια απο μερους του αθλητη.
 Λογω του νεαρου της ηλικιας του συγκεκρικριμενου αθλητη τιμωρειται μονο με επιπληξη αυτη την φορα,ελπιζουμε ομως οτι δεν θα επαναλαβει τετοιο γεγονος γιατι τοτε τα πραγματα θα ειναι διαφορετικα.

 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## just chris

> Σιγα ρε chris κ ποιος ειμαι εγω που θα κρινω τους αθλητες ,απλως μια περιγραφη κανω με τα δικα μου τα ματια , κ οποιος θελει καλο ειναι να λεει την γνωμη του οπως πολυ σωστα εκανες κ εσυ.


οπως κ να το δουμε φιλε χρηστο η εμπειρια η δικη σου ειναι κατα πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο τη δικη μου,επισης εχεις βρεθει κ 'συ εκει πανω, συνεπως να ξερεις 2 πραματα παραπανω απο 'μενα.

----------


## Polyneikos

H κατηγορία *FirstTimers* είναι ουσιαστικά η κατηγορία αρχαρίων,ή μάλλον για να το θέσω σωστά, όπως το είδαμε στην σκηνή  είναι οι αθλητές που παίρνουν το "βάπτισμα του πυρός", καθώς κάποιοι λόγω σωματικής ετοιμότητας θα μπορούσαν να διαγωνιστούν και σε κανονικές κατηγορίες.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kαποιες ατομικές πόζες 
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορια αρχαριων* η πολυπληθεστερη ολων γιαυτο ομολογω οτι εδω εχασα λιγο τον μπουσουλα. :01. Sad: 
Βοηθουμενος μονο απο το πλουσιο φωτ/κο υλικο του polyneikos οτι μπορω να θυμηθω. :01. Mr. Green: 

*1ος βγηκε ο Κωστας Μπατιδος με το Νο 26* που μονο για αρχαριος δεν φαινοτανε. 
 Μπαλαρισμενος ,με μεγαλες μαζες παντου κ αρκετα ''καθαρος'' ,η μεση του δεν ηταν ιδιαιτερα ψιλη αλλα ειχε υπεροχους κοιλιακους σε σχημα.
Δεν ειναι παραξενο ομως η εμφανιση του οταν εχει φιλο κ προπονητη τον Δημητρη Σταματοπουλο (ελπιζουμε να τον δουμε κ αυτον συντομα επανω στην σκηνη μια κ τον ειδαμε στα παρασκηνια τρομερα βελτιωμενο κ σχεδον ετοιμο)

*2ος ο αθλητης με το Νο 7, 3ος το Νο 35 ,και 4ος ο Αλεξανδρος Ρουσσος με το Νο 16* ,αυτον τον θυμαμαι απο περσινο αγωνα σε κατηγορια μαγιο.  Τωρα εβαλε λιγο περισσοτερο μυς αλλα παραμενει η ορολογια του fitness.  Kαι αυτος θα μπορουσε να κανει καριερα μοντελου ,μια κ εχει κ ομορφο προσωπο κ γραμμωμενο σωμα χωρις καμια υπερβολη.
(καποιος ειπε του θυμιζει τον Bob Paris σε light εκδοση ,δεν ειχε κ αδικο! :01. Razz: )

Γενικα οι αρχαριοι αγωνιστηκανε με ορεξη κ ολοι δωσανε τον καλυτερο τους εαυτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομή της κατηγορίας από τον *Δημήτρη Νικολάου* των* Bodybuilding Club* , και των αθλητών *Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλου* και *Σταύρου Τριουλίδη

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Βοdybuilding ΜASTERS & SUPERMASTERS* είχαμε 3  και 1 αθλητή ,αντίστοιχα.

Στην *SuperMasters* διαγωνίστηκε ο *Γιώργος Μπουγατιώτης (νο14)*, αθλητής που θυμάμαι αγωνιζόταν το 1987-1988.
Στην* Masters* διαγωνίστηκαν ο *Αγγελος Κακάνης* από την Θάσο , ο *Αντρέας Στυβακτάκης* και ο *Λατσο Αντρέϊκο*, με πάρα πολλές συμμετοχές

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής της *Masters* ο *Αγγελος Κακάνης* και της *SuperMasters* o* Kωστας Μπουγατιώτης*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην κατηγορια *ΒΒ Super Masters* δλδ +50 ετων μια συμμετοχη,με το Νο 14 ο παντα σταθερα εκπληκτικος* Γιώργος* *Μπουγατιωτης* ,σε ολα τα σημεια μπαλαρισμενος με σωστη συμετρια κ το κυριοτερο με πολυ λεπτο δερμα που αφηνε να φαινονται οι μυς του καθαρα. 
  Αυτο δειχνει ποσο σοβαρος κ μεθοδικος ΒΒερ ειναι.
Μαλιστα θυμαμαι εχουμε ''παιξει'' κ μαζι στην ιδια κατηγορια (-80κιλ.)σε αγωνα της ifbb το 1988 στο σταδιο Ειρηνης κ Φιλιας.     Ρε πως περνανε τα χρονια...!! Ουτε 30 χρονια δεν περασανε ακομα! :01. Razz: 

Στην κατηγορια *ΒΒ Masters* δλδ +40 ετων εχουμε 3 συμμετοχες.  Εδω με το που ανεβηκε στην σκηνη ο *Αγγελος Κακανης* με το Νο 6 ειπα μεσα μου <<Ωπα..να κ το πρωτο βαρυ πυροβολικο που κανει την εμφανιση του στον αγωνα) ,με ωμους κ μπρατσα βουνα κ με κομενα ποδια ,''καθαρισε'' ευκολα την κατηγορια κ ο νους του σιγουρα θα ετρεχε για το overal.
Oι επομενοι 2 αθλητες ηταν ο γνωστος παλιος πρωταθλητης *Λατσο Αντρεικο* με το Νο 25 (ο οποιος με δικια του αιτηση επαιξε σε αυτην την κατηγορια ,ενω κανονικα επαιζε στους σουπερ μαστερ +50)  ,κ ο *Αντωνης Στιβακτακης* με το Νο 46 γνωριμος κ αυτος απο προηγουμενες συμετοχες κ αρκετα βελτιωμενος αυτη την φορα.
Ο Λατσιο ηταν ''φορτωμενος με πιο πολλους μυς ( ε..κοντα στα 30 χρονια πρωταθλητισμο κανει! λογικο ειναι!) ο Στιβακτακης ομως εβγαζε αυτη την φορα περισσοτερη φρεσκαδα.
Τελικα η επιτροπη εκρινε 2ος ο Α. Στιβακτακης κ 3ος ο Λ. Αντρεικο.

----------


## sobral

ο Μπουγατιώτης λέγεται Γιώργος παιδιά.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι Μαστερς όπως πάντα διαχρονική αξία , λίγες συμμετοχές αλλα πολυ καλό το επίπεδο και σχετικά εύκολη κατηγορία στο να βγεί κατάταξη , αν ήταν όλοι μαζί μια κατηγορία τότε η πρωτιά θα παιζόταν μεταξύ του πολύ καλού Μπουγατιώτη και του εξίσου καλού Άγγελου Κακάνη με τα υπέρ και κατα του καθένα , ο Μπουγατιώτης με καλό φινίρισμα και πολυ καλή συμμετρία ασχετα αν ήταν μόνος στην κατηγορ'ία του ήταν ένας αθλητής επιπέδου που φαίνονται τα χρόνια δουλειάς στο σώμα του

ο Λάτσο με περισσότερους μυς απο τον τρίτο πιο ββερ , αλλα δεν νομίζω να αδικήθηκε γιατι είναι συμπαθής αθλητής και με ιστορία στο χώρο , απλα ενω είχε πιο μεγάλα πόδια και κέρδιζε σε αναλογίες , πιστεύω έχανε σε ποιότητα στα πόδια του και βαθειά κοψίματα , ήταν δηλαδή πιο φλάτ ενω δεν υστερούσε σε όγκο 
όπως και στα χέρια που πιθανόν να είναι και θέμα κάποιων τραυματισμών , ενω οι κοιλιακοί του ήταν το καλύτερο σημείο του αντικειμενικά 
μιάς και είναι άνω των 50 θα τον συνέφερε να παίξει σ αυτη την κατηγορία , αλλα με τον Μπουγατιώτη δεν θα είχε ελπίδες για κάτι καλύτερο , είναι πάντως αξιοθαύμαστο το πείσμα του μετα απο τόσους τραυματισμούς να στέκεται πάνω στην αγωνιστική σκηνή και μόνο γι αυτο αξίζει ένα έπαθλο , γιατι ζεί για το άθλημα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ο Μπουγατιώτης λέγεται Γιώργος παιδιά.


Σωστα Γιωργος λεγεται. thanks .

----------


## Polyneikos

> ο Μπουγατιώτης λέγεται Γιώργος παιδιά.


Οκ διορθωθηκε . :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sobral

> Οκ διορθωθηκε .


 :03. Thumb up:  απλά τυγχάνει να τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά, μου έκανε μάθημα στη σχολή. Σε αυτό τον αγώνα νομίζω παρουσιάστηκε καλύτερος από ποτέ! Το δέρμα του είναι τσιγαρόχαρτο και τα πόδια του σαφώς βελτιωμένα από τον προηγούμενο του αγώνα επίσης στη NAC.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιαννης Πολιουδάκης* διαγωνίστηκε στην *MEN BB IV* και ο *Γιώργος Καγκελάρης* με τον *Γιώργο Χελιδονά* στην * MEN BB III


*

*Γιαννης Πολιουδάκης*










*Γιώργο Χελιδονάς*






*Γιώργος Καγκελάρης*

----------


## alexandros.r

Καλος αγωνας . Ωραιος χωρος , τα αποδυτηρια ηταν ανετα , γενικα ευχαριστηθηκα τη συμμετοχη μου σε αυτον τον αγωνα και ευχαριστω τους διοργανωτες και κυριως τους δασκαλους μου που αν δεν ηταν αυτοι ισως να μην ειχα περασει ουτε απ εξω  :01. Razz:  ...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην *κατηγορια ΒΒ ΜEN IV* με το *Νο 18 ο Γιαννης Πολιουδακης* ηταν κ η μοναδικη συμετοχη. 
 Ηταν αρκετα μπαλαρισμενος μονο που ηθελε ενα ακομη κλικ για να πιασει την καλη γραμμωση.
Παντως απ οτι μου ειπε ο Τολης που τον θυμοτανε απο προηγουμενο αγωνα του ,ηταν πολυ ανεβασμενος.

Στην κατηγορια *ΒΒ ΜΕΝ ΙΙΙ* ειχαμε δυο αθλητες ,τον* Γιωργο Καγκελαρη με το Νο 33* εναν αθλητη που δεν χανει ευκαιρια να συμετασχει σχεδον σε καθε αγωνα.   Παντα ογκωδης κ με καλες μαζες ,ισως να μην κανει την ακραια προετοιμασια πριν απο καθε αγωνα (και καλα κανει για εμενα) αλλα να χρησιμοποιησω μια προταση που ειπε ο Ηλιας πριν για αλλον αθλητη <<Ζει για το αθλημα>>
Ο αλλος αθλητης ηταν με το *Νο 37 ο Χελιδονας Γιωργος* ,ενας αθλητης συμετρικος,μυωδης,γραμμωμενος,κ με καθαρες γραμμες , εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσε πολυ.
Αυτο ομως που μου αρεσε πιο πολυ ηταν οτι πριν την απονομη ,αγκαλιασε κ φιλησε τον Γ Καγκελαρη δειχνοντας με αυτον τον τροπο τον σεβασμο κ την αναγνωριση στο προσωπο του παλιου πολυνικη αθλητη.
*1ος της κατηγοριας λοιπον ο Γ,Χελιδονας κ 2ος ο Γ. Καγκελαρης.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερικά Comparisons της MEN BB III, μεταξύ Χελιδονά και Καγκελάρη


*











*Ευ Αγωνίζεσθαι*  :03. Thumb up: 










*Η Απονομή 


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Παντως τωρα που βλεπω τις φωτογραφιες ο Καγκελαρης νομιζω φαινεται πολυ καλυτερος απ οτι στην σκηνη ,ειχε πιασει καλη φορμα τελικα.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

* MEN BB II 

















*

----------


## Polyneikos

* MEN BB I*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορια ΜΕΝ ΒΒ ΙΙ*

*3ος με το Νο 29 ο Στρατος Μπερμεκιωτης* ,με ανοικττη κατασκευη σε σχημα V , με δυνατη πλατη κ φαρδυ στηθος ειναι θεμα χρονου αν συνεχισει να αναδειξει τα προσοντα του κ με μια καλη γραμμωση.
*Με το Νο 27 ο Βασιλης Καλκαδουρος* ,πιο ''ψημενος'' απο τον προηγουμενο αθλητη κ χωρις ορατες αδυναμιες δικαια στην 2η θεση.
Ο τριτος αθλητης με το που ανεβηκε πανω στην σκηνη δεν φτανανε τα ματια των θεατων για να τον απολαυσουν , σε most   mascular σε ορθια θεση εμοιαζε με τον Kevin Levrone στις αρχες του.
Ωμοι σαν γραμμωμενα μπαλονια ,στηθος σαν οργωμενο χωραφι ,πολυ καλα χερια ποδια κοιλιακοι με προσδιορισμο ,κ ολα αυτα με ομορφη συνδεση μεταξυ τους.   Στο επιπεδο που ειναι θελει περισσοτερο ανοιγμα πλατης κ γαμπες.
Ευτυχως στην διακοπη της κατηγοριας διορθωσε το αρχικο του χρωμα που τον αδικουσε καταφορα.
Μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι αθλητης του μεγαλου πρωταθλητη Τασου Κολιγκιωνη ,μια  ειδα να τον ''οδηγει'' απο κατω.
Ηταν με το* Νο 3 ο Θεοφανης Τζογανης στην 1η θεση* φυσικα κ στοχος του ο γενικος τιτλος .

Απομενει ακομη η κατηγορια MEN BB I για να ξεκαθαρισουν τα πραγματα......

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Και η τελευταια μεμονωμενη κατηγορια *MEN BB I* με δυο αθλητες.

*2ος με το Νο 50* Φιλος ......; ,χωρις να εχει πανω του καποιο εντυπωσιακο σημειο ,οτι ειχε ομως το ειχε σωστα κατανεμειμενο.  Ειχε ομως την ατυχια ο αντιπαλος του να ειναι ο πρωταθλητης* Νικος Καβγας με το Νο 41*.

Με το που βαδιζε στην σκηνη ο παντα ενθουσιωδης Νικος Καυγας ξεσηκωνε  το κοινο πατωντας ποζες σκληρος σαν γρανιτης.
Η εικονα του Rich Gaspari μου ερχοταν εκεινες τις στιγμες στο μυαλο ,με τα καλυτερα ποδια του αγωνα ,με πλαγιους κοιλιακους ενωμενους με τους οδοντωτους για σεμιναριο κ γενικα με εικονα ''μασιφ'',ειναι ετοιμος να διεκδικησει το overall.
Eαν μπορεσει να προσθεσει ''κρεας'' στα χερια κ ανοιγμα στην πλατη διατηρωντας την ιδια ''αγριαδα'' ,δεν ξερω μεχρι που θα μπορουσε να φτασει!


*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ NAC MR HELLAS 2014*


Aφου προσηλθαν ολοι οι νικητες των κατηγοριων Β.Β για τις συγκρισεις ,οι τρεις που απασχολησαν περισσοτερο την επιτροπη ηταν ο *Αγγελος Κακανης ,ο Θεοφανης Τζογανης κ ο Νικος Καβγας.
Με τελικο νικητη τον Νικο Καβγα.*

----------


## Polyneikos

> *ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ NAC MR HELLAS 2014*
> 
> 
> Aφου προσηλθαν ολοι οι νικητες των κατηγοριων Β.Β για τις συγκρισεις ,οι τρεις που απασχολησαν περισσοτερο την επιτροπη ηταν ο *Αγγελος Κακανης ,ο Θεοφανης Τζογανης κ ο Νικος Καβγας.
> Με τελικο νικητη τον Νικο Καβγα.*



Η τριάδα που κοντραρίστηκε για το Overall,ανάμεσα στους νικητές των κατηγοριών

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους. Πραγματικά εντυπωσιάστηκα από το καλό επίπεδο και κάθε χρόνο η NAC δείχνει πιο δυνατή και πιο οργανωμένη. Και φυσικά αυτό οφείλεται στις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες του φίλου Σοφοκλή Τέηλορ που δίνει τον καλύτερο του εαυτό σαυτό που αγαπάει.
Η συμμετοχή του Θεοφάνη Τζογάνη ήταν έκπληξη και πιστεύω θα έχει καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## theotzo1984

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ WABBA 1 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ένα σχόλιο να κάνω για τον συμπατριώτη μου από το Αγρίνιο, *Φάνη Τζογάνη*. Το παιδί γυμνάζεται πολλά χρόνια και ασχολούνταν με το άθλημα, απλά δεν είχε αποφασίσει να κατέβει σε αγώνες νωρίτερα. Από ότι ξέρω δούλεψε πολύ σκληρά στην προετοιμασία του υπό την καθοδήγηση του Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη και θα έχει συνέχεια στους αγώνες της WABBA. Εξωπραγματικοί ώμοι και χέρια, ήθελε ένα κλικ ακόμα στη γράμμωση αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα το φέρει στους επόμενους αγώνες. Το στήσιμο του για πρώτο αγώνα μου φαίνεται καλό, νομίζω μπορεί να βελτιωθεί και αυτό λίγο. 

Άκουσα από φίλους που βρέθηκαν στον αγώνα ότι οι γνώμες ήταν μοιρασμένες σχετικά με το γενικό νικητή, αλλά όσο μπορώ να κρίνω από τις φωτογραφίες δε φαίνεται να αδικήθηκαν αθλητές, ούτε στο γενικό ούτε στις κατηγορίες. 

Γενικά από το ρεπορτάζ φαίνεται ότι έγινε ένας αρκετά καλός αγώνας. Καλή συνέχεια στους αθλητές και στη NAC.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## theotzo1984

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!

----------


## NASSER

> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ WABBA 1 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ.


Καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας Φάνη! Ανυπομονούμε να σε δούμε! Και όπως μου επιβεβαιώνει και ο Πάνος με το παραπανω ποστ, έχει πολύ καλή καθοδήγηση!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο σήμερα το συζητούσαμε με τον Στρατη τον Αργυράκη ότι στο γενικό η πρώτη και δεύτερη θέση άνετα παιζόταν και σε καμία περίπτωση βέβαια δεν θα μιλούσαμε για αδικία , εφόσον με επιχειρήματα και εγω που βλέπω απο φωτο θα μπορούσα να στηρίξω την άποψή μου 
αφού καμια φορα λέω είναι καλό πράμα να είσαι κριτής σε κατηγορίες που είναι εύκολα και ξεκάθαρα τα πράματα και δεν τείθετε θεμα αμφισβήτησης 

με λίγο περισσότερη εμπειρία στο στήσιμο και ποζάρισμα και ένα κλίκ στην γράμωση άνετα θα έπαιρνε και την πρώτη θέση ο Φάνης , γιατι στούς γύρους συμμετρίας και ρηλάξ ήταν πολυ καλός και ολοκληρωμένος με και υπερτερούσε σε πλάτη χέρια όπως και πολυ καλούς ώμους , ενω ο Καυγας πιστεύω ήταν πιο βελτιωμένος απο παλιά και εντυπωσίασε με γενική σκληράδα και μάζα , αλλα απο κεί και πέρα κρίνοντας πόζα πόζα όταν οι αθλητες είναι κοντα όλα παίζονται 

καλή συνέχεια και επιτυχία στον επόμενο αγώνα και για πρώτη εμφάνηση ήταν επίπεδο αθλητή με χρόνια εμπειρία , αλλα παίζει ρόλο το γεγονός που είπε ο Πάνος ότι έστω και αν δεν κατέβαιανε σε αγώνες γυμναζόταν συστηματικά και σκληρά , οπότε με σωστη καθοδήγηση λογικό αυτό το αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ΝΑC τιμησε ενδιαμεσα στην ροή του  αγώνα και τους πρωταθλητές που έφεραν διακρίσεις στο *ΜR-MS Universe τον Νοέμβριο του 2013*, στην Γερμανία, τον *Κώστα Τσίτσικα*, την *Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου* και τον *Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη 


*







Ο *Κώστας Τσίτσικας*, μπήκε στην εξάδα μιας πολυ δύσκολης κατηγορίας, της Masters I (+40) - σύμφωνα με τους περισσοτέρους ίσως η πιο δύσκολη - καθώς μιλάμε για αθλητές με μεγάλη πείρα και πολλα χρόνια προπόνησης.






Η * Mαρία Ιορδανοπούλου* πήρε την 6η θέση στην κατηγορία Miss Body







Ο *Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης* πήρε την 2η θέση στην κατηγορία Super Masters

----------


## NAC Hellas

Η αποστολη που επιλεχθηκε αποτελειται απο

*Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη -Ms Shape

 Αννα Νικολοπουλου-Ms Fitness

 Νικος Καβγας -Bodybuiding 1

 Γιωργος Μπουγιατιωτης-Bodybuilding +50

 Αγγελος Κακανης -Bodybuilding +40

 Σταθης Θεοδωριτσης-Athletic 1

 Γιαννακος Γιανακοπουλος-Athletic 2
*
 Επισης προκριθηκαν και οι Θεοφανης Τζογανης,Νικος Αναστασοπουλος,Ολγα Ντολτα,Πανος Δημακοπουλος και οι οποιοι δεν θα ακολουθησουν την αποστολη για προσωπικους λογους.
 Ευχομαστε στα παιδια που θα συμμετασχουν καλη επιτυχια.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.

----------


## Muscleboss

> ευχαριστω παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια, τα εκτιμω πολυ...η αληθεια ειναι οτι η προσπαθεια μου δεν ηταν της τελευταιας στιγμης, αλλα εχει κρατησει πανω απο 6 μηνες τωρα και συνεχιζω..ευχαριστω και τα παιδια που συναγωνιστηκαν μαζι μου, γιατι ο ανταγωνισμος ειναι που κανει ακομα πιο ωραια την προσπαθεια..


Αντώνη συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα. Είχες καιρό να φέρεις αυτό το πακέτο στη σκηνή. Πολύ καλή εμφάνιση  :03. Clap:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> Αντώνη συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα. Είχες καιρό να φέρεις αυτό το πακέτο στη σκηνή. Πολύ καλή εμφάνιση


σευχαριστω πολυ Παναγιωτη..!!!

----------


## Tolis 1989

Κι ένα Backstage από μένα στο διάλειμμα του αγώνα!

----------


## NAC Hellas

> σευχαριστω πολυ Παναγιωτη..!!!


 Αντωνη,συγχαρητηρια και απο μας.Ησουν καταπληκτικος οπως και ολοι οι οποιοι ηρθαν πρωτοι στις κατηγοριες Body Atletic και αρχαριων.
 Δυστυχως αυτες οι κατηγοριες δεν υπαρχουν ακομη σε Παγκοσμιο επιπεδο,οποτε δεν μπορουμε να συμπεριλαβουμε στην αποστολη αθλητες απο αυτες τις κατηγοριες.Ευχομαστε να ψηφιστει η προταση μου για την δημιουργια αυτης της κατηγοριας στο Κογκρεσσο στο προσεχες Παγκοσμιο της Ισπανιας οποτε θα μπορουμε να συμπεριλαμβανουμε αθλητες απο αυτη την κατηγορια απο τον προσεχη Παγκοσμιο διαγωνισμο της NAC.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> Αντωνη,συγχαρητηρια και απο μας.Ησουν καταπληκτικος οπως και ολοι οι οποιοι ηρθαν πρωτοι στις κατηγοριες Body Atletic και αρχαριων.
>  Δυστυχως αυτες οι κατηγοριες δεν υπαρχουν ακομη σε Παγκοσμιο επιπεδο,οποτε δεν μπορουμε να συμπεριλαβουμε στην αποστολη αθλητες απο αυτες τις κατηγοριες.Ευχομαστε να ψηφιστει η προταση μου για την δημιουργια αυτης της κατηγοριας στο Κογκρεσσο στο προσεχες Παγκοσμιο της Ισπανιας οποτε θα μπορουμε να συμπεριλαμβανουμε αθλητες απο αυτη την κατηγορια απο τον προσεχη Παγκοσμιο διαγωνισμο της NAC.
> 
>  Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
>  O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.



ευχαριστω πολυ και απο την μερια μου..πρωτη φορα αγωνίστηκα στην NAC και εχω τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις..καλη συνεχεια και σε σας σε ολη την προσπαθεια σας...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding.gr TV - HD Multimedia*

Το ατομικό ποζάρισμα του *Άγγελου Κακάνη*,νικητή της κατηγορίας *Μasters Bodybuilding*, στο Mr Hellas 2014 της ΝΑC,που έγινε στις 18 Μαϊου στο Δαϊς, σε High Definition (1080), υπό την μουσική Pink Floyd, όπως ο Frank Zane στο Mr Olympia 1980. 
Enjoy!

----------

